# Iranic cognates of PIE root *aug-



## PersoLatin

Are there any Avestan/OP cognates of PIE root *aug-? In Persian we have afzudan/fozudan/afzâyeŝ for, to (cause) increase.


*aug- (1) 


Proto-Indo-European root meaning "to increase." It forms all or part of: auction; augment; augmentative; augur; August; august; Augustus; author; authoritarian; authorize; auxiliary; auxin; eke (v.); inaugurate; nickname; waist; wax (v.1) "grow bigger or greater." 

It is the hypothetical source of Sanskrit ojas- "strength," vaksayati "cause to grow;" Lithuanian augu "to grow," aukstas "high, of superior rank;" Greek auxo "increase," auxein "to increase;" Gothic aukan "to grow, increase;" Latin augmentum "an increase, growth," augere "to increase, make big, enlarge, enrich;" Old English eacien "to increase," German wachsen, Gothic wahsjan "to grow, increase."


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings



PersoLatin said:


> It forms all or part of: auction; augment; augmentative; augur; August; august; Augustus; author; authoritarian; authorize; auxiliary; auxin; eke (v.); inaugurate



To be ruled out instantly is Lat. (and hence English) _augur_, >a_vis_ (bird) + _ger- _('handle').

Σ


----------



## fdb

Avestan vaxš- “to grow”, MP waxš- “id.”

fra-waxš > MP frō(x)š- “to sell” > NP firōš- “id.” is semantically difficult.


----------



## PersoLatin

fdb said:


> Avestan vaxš- “to grow”, MP waxš- “id.”


Has it survived into NP? I can only think of baxš but that means _share, apportion._


----------



## fdb

PersoLatin said:


> I can only think of baxš but that means _share, apportion._



No, it is from *bag- "to apportion", the source of Old Persian baga- "god".


----------



## PersoLatin

^ Thanks, so no NP cognate.


----------



## ahvalj

According to _Расторгуева ВС, Эдельман ДИ · 2000 · Этимологический словарь иранских языков. Том 1. a–ā:_ 258–260:

_**auǰ-:*_ Middle Persian _ōz_ {'wč} "strength, power, might"
_
*pari-auǰ-: _Middle Persian _pērōz_ {pylwc}, {pyrwz} "victorious, victor" > New Persian _pērōz~fērōz_ > Dari _pērū̊z,_ Modern Persian _piruz~firuz,_ Tajik _pirůz~firůz;_ Parthian _paryōž_ {prywj} "victory"

_*auga(h)-~auja(h)-:_ Avestan_ aogah-, aogar-, aojah- _"strength, might", _aogaz.dastəma-_ "who gives most strength", _bāzuš.aojah-_ "strong-handed", _aojaŋʷhvant- _"strong", _aš.aojastara-~aš.aojastəma-~aiwi.aoja-_ "overcoming by strength"
_
*auǰin-: _Avestan_ aujin-_ "strong"
_
*auǰiš-:_ Avestan _aojiš- _"strength"
_
*auǰı̯ah-:_ Avestan _aojyah-_ "stronger"
_
*auǰišta-:_ Avestan _aojišta-_ "strongest"

_*auǰaka-_ (personal name from an Elamite source) "strong, mighty"

Khotanese _oṇa-_ "mighty" (<_*āux-š-na-_ or _*āugna-_ with a secondary _ṇ_)


_*ugra-: *_Avestan _ugra-_ "strong, mighty, powerful"
_
*ugra-ka-:_ Old Persian (?) _*ugrakā _(personal name from an Elamite source), Sogdian _'γrk-

*ugra-bāźu-: _Avestan _uγra.bāzu-_ "strong-handed", Scythian _Ὀυργβαζος

*ugrā̆nām auǰišta-:_ Avestan _uγranąm aojišta-_ "strongest of strong"
_
*ugra-tama-: _Avestan _uγrō.təma-_

Avestan _uγrārətō (Nom. Pl. fem.; <*ugrārt-)_ "strong in movement"

Sarmatian_ Ἀσπουργος_ > Ossetic _æfsurγ~æfsorγ_ "a kind of miraculous horses" (_*gr>rg_)


**ux-š-: *Avestan _uxšyeiti_ "he grows", _uxšyat̰.urvara-_ "making plants grow", _uxšyąstāt-_ "increase, growth" (<_*uxšı̯ans-tāt-_), _uzuxšāne_ "to rise (about fire)" (_*uz-uxša-_); Middle Persian _wxš-,_ Sogdian _'γwš'y-

_
**u̯axš-: *Avestan _vaxšaya_- "to grow, to cultivate", _vaxšaē-ča_ "growth, increase", _vaxšaϑa-_ "growth", _fra-vāxš-_ "outgrowth, bough, horn".


----------



## rushalaim

Has the Hindu prayer to gods _"Om"_ any connection with PIE _aug-_ ?


----------



## PersoLatin

ahvalj said:


> _**auǰ-:*_ Middle Persian _ōz_ {'wč} "strength, power, might"


Not related to the NP ôj/اوج - peak/zenith, is it?
Source here: (From Arabic أَوْج‏ (ʾawj), from Persian اوگ‏ (owg), from Middle Iranian. Cognate with Sanskrit उच्च (ucca))


----------



## ahvalj

As far as I understand, the Old Persian postvocalic _j_ normally produced _z,_ and the reflex _j_ is present in isolated north-western loans like Old Persian _bāji-_ "tribute, tax" > New Persian _bāj_ (باژ - Wiktionary).


----------



## fdb

The Arabic/Persian word awj is a technical term in astronomy (apogee). It seems that it was borrowed, possibly through a Middle Iranian intermediary, from Sanskrit ucca-, which has the same technical meaning. It is not connected with the Iranian words for "power".


----------



## PersoLatin

fdb said:


> it is from *bag- "to apportion", the source of Old Persian baga- "god".





ahvalj said:


> Old Persian _bāji-_ "tribute, tax" > New Persian _bāj_ (باژ - Wiktionary).


According to above link, New Persian _bāj _is "ultimately from Proto-Indo-European _*bʰeh₂g-_ (“to distribute, allot”); see there for more.", i.e. same as baxš/بخش, is that correct?


----------



## ahvalj

I think that page has mixed up at least two roots since _*bʰehₐg-_ cannot produce _bag-~baǰ-:_ the vocalizing laryngeal (in _*bʰhₐg-_) would have given _i,_ i. e. _*big-~biǰ-_ (cp. _*phₐtē>pitā _— Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-Iranian/pHtā́ - Wiktionary).


----------



## ahvalj

ahvalj said:


> I think that page has mixed up at least two roots since _*bʰehₐg-_ cannot produce _bag-~baǰ-:_ the vocalizing laryngeal (in _*bʰhₐg-_) would have given _i,_ i. e. _*big-~biǰ-_ (cp. _*phₐtē>pitā _— Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-Iranian/pHtā́ - Wiktionary).


Actually, there exists a loophole to link these two sets of forms — the so called Lubotsky's law, introduced precisely for the cases like this:


> According to Lubotsky's Law, *H disappeared when followed by a voiced nonaspirated stop and another consonant:[16]
> *PIE* *PII* *Sanskrit* *Avestan*
> *bʰeh₂g- *bʰag- ( < *bʰaHg- ) bʰag- baxša "distribute"


(Proto-Indo-Iranian language - Wikipedia).

Thus, supporters of this hypothesis believe that the forms like _*bʰehₐg-s-_ lost the laryngeal and became _*bʰegs- (or *bʰagṣ- _if it happened after the Indo-Iranic vowel shift), and this modified form further spread, for unknown reasons, to most other words with this root… Nevertheless, all the "reconstructions" here Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-European/bʰeh₂g- - Wiktionary with the zero grade _*bʰhₐg-_ producing the later Indo-Iranic _bʰag-/bag-_ are wrong since, as I have written above, the vocalizing laryngeal gives_ i_ in these languages, and Lubotsky's law implies that we're dealing with the modified e-grade here: _*bʰeg->bʰag-/bag-_.

An interesting consequence: accepting Lubotsky's law (don't know how well it is supported by the material) and deriving the Indo-Iranic _*bʰagas_ from the root _*bʰehₐg-_ we actually allow the Slavic word _bogъ_ "god" to turn out inherited again since it becomes possible to derive it from the zero-grade _*bʰhₐgos>*bʰəgos_ as there is a chance that *_ə>a_ is not lengthened before a voiced stop during Winter's law, having been still a laryngeal or a reduced vowel when Winter's law operated (if the Lithuanian _slabnas_ "weak" and _slabti_ "to weaken" come from _*slhₑb-_ from the root Reconstruction:Proto-Germanic/slēpaną - Wiktionary, cp. _*slohₑbos_ > Slavic _*slōbas_>_slabъ_ "weak" with the o-grade).


----------



## Testing1234567

PersoLatin said:


> Are there any Avestan/OP cognates of PIE root *aug-? In Persian we have afzudan/fozudan/afzâyeŝ for, to (cause) increase.



Firstly, in accordance with the Laryngeal theory, the PIE root is **h₂weg-* (e-grade).

Development of the PIE root:

E-grade: **h₂weg-* > **(a)weg-*
O-grade: **h₂wog-* > **(a)wog-*
Zero-grade: **h₂ug-* > **ug-*
Re-analyzed e-grade: **h₂ewg-* > **aug-*
PIE **aug-* with zero-grade **ug-* gives:

Avestan *aogah-*, *aojah-*, *uγra-*

Yasna 29.10:

yūžə̄m aēibyō ahurā       *aogō* dātā ašā xšaθrəm-cā 
avaṯ vohū manaŋhā       yā hušəitīš rāmąm-cā dāṯ 
azə̄m-cīṯ ahyā mazdā       θwąm mə̄ŋ́hī paourvīm vaēdəm 

[Zarathustra:]"O Lord, may you give *strength* to them through Truth,
And that power, [which comes] through Good Mind, by which one may receive comfort and peace.
For I myself, O Wise One, know You as the Primordial Provider of that."

Yasna 10.2:

fratarəmcit tē havanəm vaca upa-staomi huxratvō yō ąsuš han̨eurvayeiti uparəmcit tē havanəm vaca upa-staomi huxratvō yahmi niγne narš *aojan̨ha*

I praise with speech, O you who are filled with inspiration, your lower pressing stone, which presses together the forces of life. I praise with speech, O you who are filled with inspiration, your upper pressing stone, with which I, a man, pound *forcefully*.

Yasna 29.3:

ahmāi ašā nōiṯ sarəjā       advaēšō gavōi paitī-mravaṯ 
avaēšąm nōiṯ vīduyē       yā šavaitē ādrə̄ng ərəšvåŋhō 
hātąm hvō *aojištō*       yahmāi zavə̄ng jimā kərədušā 

[The one who is] not a slayer of the alliance with Truth [and is] free from hatred for the cow would reply to him:
"[One] is not to know of those [things] by which He drives the lowly to lofty [heights].
[But] he to whom I shall go, on account of [his] having sent out requests [for aid?], [will be] the *strongest* of beings.

This word, prefixed with *pairi-*, gives Persian پیروز (piruz).


Old Persian **aujah* (unattested) > Middle Persian (Pahlavi) *ʾwc* (ōz)
PIE **wog-* with zero-grade **ug-* gives:

Avestan *vaxš*, *vaxšaya-*

Yasna 10.3:

staomi maēγəmca vārəmca yā-tē kəhrpəm *vaxšayatō* baršnuš paiti gairinąm staomi garayō bərəzantō yaθra haoma urūruδuša

I praise both the cloud and the rain by which you acquire bodily form, *causing [your] growth* around the peaks of mountains. I praise the high mountains where, O Haoma, [you are infused] with growth.

Yasna 10.6:

haomō *uxšyeiti* stavanō aθā nā yō dim staoiti vərəθrająstarō bavaiti nitəmacit haoma hūitiš nitəmacit haoma stūitiš nitəmacit haoma xvareitiš hazan̨raγnyāi asti daēvanąm

When praised, Haoma *grows*, so we who would praise Him become more victorious fighters. Even the lightest touch, O Haoma, even the faintest praise, O Haoma, even the smallest sip, O Haoma, is [carried out] for the sake of deaths by the thousands of daevas.

This word, prefixed with *vana-*, gives Persian بنفش (banafš) and بنفشه (banafše)


Old Persian *vaxš*, *u-vaxštra*

The former is not a borrowing from Avestan.

This gives Persian وخشیدن (vaxšidan)
#7 above gave many more derivations of the PIE root.



Scholiast said:


> To be ruled out instantly is Lat. (and hence English) _augur_, >a_vis_ (bird) + _ger- _('handle').



The etymology of _augur_ is actually disputed, with both camps having supporters (*avis* + *ger-* and *aug-*).



PersoLatin said:


> fdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avestan vaxš- “to grow”, MP waxš- “id.”
> 
> 
> 
> Has it survived into NP? I can only think of baxš but that means _share, apportion._
Click to expand...


Persian وخشیدن (vaxšidan) as I mentioned above.


----------

